# David Bowie



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2016)

Very sad news that Bowie has died after battling cancer, a true legend in the music world.

RIP Bowie


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

Shocked and surprised to read that. I didn't even know he was ill!!
Legend.
RIP


----------



## Tongo (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow. That is a shock. Especially as he had just released a new album.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2016)

Sad news, RIP Ziggy


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 11, 2016)

One of the very few artists that can be described as a genius.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 11, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			One of the very few artists that can be described as a genius.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I listen to a radio station that plays a lot of Bowie and its amazing, but easy to forget, just how many great songs he made. Decent variation in style as well.


----------



## wookie (Jan 11, 2016)

Didn't know he was ill either.  Was just listening to one of his more recent albums this morning (Reality) having dug some CDs out of the loft and thinking must get round to seeing him live again.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 11, 2016)

There had been rumours he was ill for a bit now. Apart from arguably The Beatles can't think of anyone who has been more influential on pop culture with their pushing of boundaries and trying new things.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2016)

The coolest man in music. Tragic news. R.I.P.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2016)

Just read it and am gutted. never bought one of his records but never turned off the radio when his songs came on. Some of his songs over decades were classics.
A Grade one celebrity who never seemed to want for celebrity status.
massive loss to the music industry and will be sadly missed.

Rip Mr Bowie


----------



## freddielong (Jan 11, 2016)

Very sad news and like most on here I am truely shocked.

We will never see another like him.

R.I.P David Bowie.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 11, 2016)

True genius. True legend. We were only playing some of his early stuff Saturday night. Shocked, and sad. RIP.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2016)

Just spoke to my wife - a Bowie fan - and I mentioned this to her.  She hadn't heard. Her response "Oh no".  Rather sums up how I feel.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 11, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			The coolest man in music. Tragic news. R.I.P.
		
Click to expand...

This

Spent my new years day pretty much with him on a loop.

I know that my dad will be heartbroken today

RIP


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 11, 2016)

A true great. &#9889;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2016)

Gutted, some of his music helped me through some tough times.
RIP


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very sad news.

Fond memories of his music always being given on in my Dad's car when I was young.  

Knew the words to most of his songs in my early teens.

30 years ago. Funny how you can track your life by these things.

Will live forever in the memories of others. 

Thanks for the music


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2016)

A sad day for his family and music lovers.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP laughing gnome,
 you gave us so much David ,your legend will live forever.

slightly off topic ,I used to go fishing with a bloke ,who was the drummer in spiders from mars. Woody Woodmansy. he played drums better than he could fish.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2016)

probable one of the most influential musicians of all time.

RIP


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g
This one for me.


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2016)

Wasn't a fan but understood what he meant to the music world. RIP.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 11, 2016)

Gutted. Absolutely love Bowie. One of the finest artists our country has produced. Will be listening to Bowie all day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

Two legends we'll never see the like of again...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoDh_gHDvkk


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2016)

Was never a massive fan but I've come to appreciate his stuff a lot more in the last few years.
Favourite song...has to be Absolute Beginners closely followed by Modern Love.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

My favourite
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Star man, Sorrow RIP .


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sad news, didn't realise he was that ill. Never a proper fan as such but there are some real classics he's done, Heroes being my favourite.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 11, 2016)

Shown on the Beeb over Xmas so should be still on iplayer..

The rise and fall of Ziggy Stardust and the spiders from Mars..


Watched this with Mum when originally shown [early 70s]...
She, from this, became a huge fan...

RIP


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Two legends we'll never see the like of again...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoDh_gHDvkk

Click to expand...

Brilliant version .......This is our last dance ........


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2016)

This live performance is well worth watching with the volume cranked up.
Absolutely awesome.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gk1DcFz-Uc


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't think the influence of this can be over estimated.

[video=youtube_share;v342TST9tFw]https://youtu.be/v342TST9tFw[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 11, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			This

Spent my new years day pretty much with him on a loop.

I know that my dad will be heartbroken today

RIP
		
Click to expand...

Just spoken to my old man and yup hes in bits. Had to pull over the car when he heard this morning 

He still not quite gotten over Freddie going and David Bowie was his first Idol

real shame this news today


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2016)

A friend and I did a cover of Ziggy Stardust a couple of years ago after far too many beers. Me on dodgy electronic drums, my pal on guitar and vocals (he's the self proclaimed "best heavy metal singer in the Northeast"), it ended up being a sludge metal/prog/pop messed up affair but it was great fun recording it in my living room.
Still stick it on now and again for a giggle.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			A friend and I did a cover of Ziggy Stardust a couple of years ago after far too many beers. Me on dodgy electronic drums, my pal on guitar and vocals (he's the self proclaimed "best heavy metal singer in the Northeast"), it ended up being a sludge metal/prog/pop messed up affair but it was great fun recording it in my living room.
Still stick it on now and again for a giggle.
		
Click to expand...

I murdered Sorrow on the pub Karaoke last Monday.:smirk:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 11, 2016)

Non stop Bowie on the airwaves today ... I've never quite understood why or how "a legend and ambassador, there's many tributes" fails to get 3 or 4 minutes a month and then when he's dead, he's on!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Wasn't a fan but understood what he meant to the music world. RIP.
		
Click to expand...

That pretty much sums it up for me; not a big fan of his music but understand how he influenced others and that the music of his and subsequent eras was greater for his contribution.  RIP.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure he'd be wanting to RIP actually.  Mind you I'm guessing that yet another re-incarnation might be beyond even he - so go get 'em DB - rock on.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 11, 2016)

Such a sad day, not only for his family but the whole music world. Words just can't describe how much of an influence he was to so many.

I've just watched the You tube clip of Live Aid '85 when he did "Heroes"  - it certainly bought a few tears to my eyes! 

My abiding memory of him was when he did a rare performance on TV, a real treat. He stood alone on an elevated stage wearing a smart grey suit and sung heroes I think, he looked so cool, hardly moving but just had that special "Aura" about him. Will never forget that.

And now is the time to celebrate his life.

Thanks for the memories David.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 11, 2016)

I was watching TV this morning when it flashed up. I couldn't believe it. One of those Kennedy, Elvis and John Lennon "what were you doing when you heard the news" moments.

So many iconic songs that blew me away as young teenager in Belfast have been flooding back through my memory all day.

Still finding it hard to believe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2016)

Saw Bowie at Live Aid and was blown away. I have to be honest and say I didn't get everything he did or in fact like some of it but he is unquestionably someone who laughed at musical boundaries and would push his music and looks as far as he could. A musical legend


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2016)

Very sad news. One of the all time greats.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 11, 2016)

Just watched his cameo in _Extras_ series 2 on my box set DVD.

Here's a link to what is only the audio but the actual footage is so toe-curlingly brilliant that I urge you to seek it out and laugh your socks off.

As a massive Bowie fan Ricky Gervais must have been so proud of this.

http://youtu.be/ub2l1N_IJig


----------



## GG26 (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP - Drive In Saturday was one of the first five singles that I bought.  Thanks for the music.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2016)

The early football casuals and the gay scene in the 70's both had him as "heroes". Sums him up as an artist who can be such an icon to two quite different sections of society. Vive la difference!

I only discovered his music from his greatest hits, which is one of the best greatest hits ever. I didnt delve into each album, as there was so bloody many of them, but as an artist and a performer, rather than just a rock star - outside of Freddie, none could better him. 

RIP


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2016)

Remember hitch hiking and catching trains from Crawley to Milton Keynes to watch him at the bowl when I was 17. A very long day but totally worth it.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 12, 2016)

The set list from the concert I saw at Maine Road, Manchester, August 1990.......not bad.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a seriously good set list. Man Bowie has some serious tunes. Listening to Best of Bowie now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Just been listening to Blackstar and Lazarus in particular. Talk about writing your own end. A bit like Mercury's These Were The Days. Not sure about the album yet but hard to be subjective after the news yesterday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Granted the cover is a poor imitation but an interesting story to go with it from Fish (ex Marillion)

My cover of '5 Years' from 'Songs From the Mirror' 1993.
I wanted Bowie to play the sax parts on this as he was in East Lothian chasing artworks at the time of recording. Regrettably I couldn't get in touch.
I always figured it was about the music business and fame as the standard length of a record contract was 5 years.
As a 'Market Square' was mentioned I was convinced it was about Aylesbury, the town and Friar's gig that was so important in his career launch.
Another wee interesting piece of information is that Marillion recorded 'Misplaced Childhood' in Hansa studios in Berlin in the same room as he wrote and recorded 'Heroes'. When he was there you could see the Wall from the studio and it's alleged that was where he saw the rendezvous between the 2 lovers, the soldier and the girl in the lyric.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAjVn149y3g

Seen a lot of covers on social media in the last twenty four hours and to be honest none hold a candle to any of the originals


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2016)

Fyldewhite said:



			The set list from the concert I saw at Maine Road, Manchester, August 1990.......not bad.

View attachment 18096

Click to expand...

I went to that show too, the support band was James, it was the first time I had come across them.

On a side note, I was wondering my Bowie had never been mentioned in the honours lists and it turns out that he refused a CBE and also a knighthood over the years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just been listening to Blackstar and Lazarus in particular. Talk about writing your own end. A bit like Mercury's These Were The Days. Not sure about the album yet but hard to be subjective after the news yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same when i saw a bit of the video.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I went to that show too, the support band was James, it was the first time I had come across them.

On a side note, I was wondering my Bowie had never been mentioned in the honours lists and it turns out that he refused a CBE and also a knighthood over the years.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew that. Did he ever say why he turned them down?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I never knew that. Did he ever say why he turned them down?
		
Click to expand...

Because he was the coolest person ever.  Or more accurately he said when turning down the CBE 'I don't know what this is for' or something like that.  But mostly because he was just too damn cool.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2017)

Watching some great footage on BBC4 (116) now &#128077;

Lots of old interviews and backstage clips.


----------

